# Rena vs Pentair aquatics fish feeder? Which is better?



## valmont007 (May 27, 2008)

Hello. 

I am going away for the summer and I am looking for an automatic fish feeder which can feed my fish for several months. 

It seem like the two long term feeders are 

1. Rena automatic aquarium fish feeder by aquarium pharm. 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/216517/i/7/product.web

Which advertises to be able to hold about 3.5 OZ of fish flakes 

2. Automatic fish feeder with hopper by Pentair aquatics 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/198908/product.web

Which advertises being able to feed twice a day for 4 months. 


I was wondering if anyone here own these feeders or any other fish feeder for long term trips and can tell me your thoughts on these. 

The second one I mention said that it can feed for 4 months but does not say exactly how much food it holds, so I have a hard time comparing them to each other. 

If anyone could let me know much many grams or oz of fish flakes the pantair aquatics can hold, that would really help out too. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi valmont007,

Your other topic has been answered here. If anyone has comments to make, please post them here.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17743

Lupes


----------

